
Show HN: Automating My Studio Apartment - aryamansharda
https://blog.digitalbunker.dev/2020/08/30/automating-my-san-francisco-studio-part-1/
======
digifloat
you can also use [https://www.home-assistant.io/](https://www.home-
assistant.io/), where most of the stuff is already configured. You just have
to create a YAML file according to the connection and add the automation to
it.

~~~
aryamansharda
Good to know! I'll check it out! I just started diving into electronics a
couple weeks ago, so still learning what tools are out there.

------
1nikoalvin1
Awesome!

